# weird noises while/after eating - HELP



## soile6661 (Aug 2, 2013)

hi, i noticed my hedgehog started making weird noises at night while he was eating or rather i should say after eating his food. i can't even describe the sound, it is like loud squeaking but not a regular squeaking, so every time i go, turn the light on (it actually wakes me up, usually it happens around 4am) and pick him up, he is chewing but he has nothing in his mouth..he is only trying to chew something,i was afraid something was stuck inside..if it helps i also noticed when i look at him closer when he stops chewing it's like his mouth is not fully closed..this started only few days ago, and i haven't changed his food, anything..i actually found a thread where somebody was having the same problem, exact thing, but people here said the hedgehog is okay..to me it doesn't seem to be okay, i thought he could also be thirsty, but he has both bottle & bowl with water in his cage..i'm really worried


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He may have something caught in the roof of his mouth, or he may have a tooth issue or tumour. Try and get a look inside to see if there is kibble stuck on the roof of his mouth. If you can't see anything, I'd schedule a vet visit and have it checked out.

Is he still able to eat? Count his kibble to be certain. Sometimes if they have something caught in the roof of the mouth they can't eat.


----------



## soile6661 (Aug 2, 2013)

he eats normally still, even today earlier i was playing on my laptop and heard him eating ..it's odd that during the day he doesn't do the sounds, only at night..i'll check next time if something is stuck on the roof thank you.
and vet, well here in my country the few vets i visited knew almost nothing about hedgehogs, pet hedgehogs, i might only ask the breeder i bought mine from..


----------

